# Salt water advise



## Neocon (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a 16" Caroline skiff I am going to put in the water for the first time 8 days from now. I will be fishing near Saint Simmon Island. 
This will be the first time I try any salt water fishing. 
Where should I go?
What should I fish for?
What kind of gear should I bring?

On this trip I'm not looking to land the "fish of a lifetime" I just want to put fish in the boat.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Apr 3, 2008)

fish along some mangroves where there is some good current flowing with a shrimp and a bobber.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 4, 2008)

Purchase a good paper chart. 

Get a tide table. 

Spend some time studying them both. 

Take plenty of water in case the tide leaves you stranded.

Only after you have done these things should you study fishing.

With tide swings of up to 8 feet, if you are not aware of what is going to happen before it happens you will get stranded.

Nothing to be skeered of if you are prepared.


----------



## Neocon (Apr 4, 2008)

Water....Check (I'm planning to bring enough food and water for a couple of days)
Charts....I am hoping I can buy one at West Marine when I get down there.


----------



## Neocon (Apr 5, 2008)

Tide Chart...Ok
I will make that my first priority. 
Do I need to put a metal leader on when I am fishing for red fish?


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 6, 2008)

life jackets, throwable cushion, vhf radio, flares, and anchor with at least 70 feet of rope  Always anchor off from the bow, not stern or side.  Now that you are safer, study the map, ask questions at the marina, be careful and have a good time.  Most freshwater fisherman greatly underestimate the power or the tides and this can get you into big trouble.  Saltwater fish orientate to structure like freshwater fish.  Look for creeks, bars and sudden drop off holes to fish around.


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 6, 2008)

Neocon said:


> Do I need to put a metal leader on when I am fishing for red fish?



No leader needed for Reds.


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 6, 2008)

Study the tide charts all you want but until you go down to the coast and see what a paticular tide means for a paticular area it will all mean nothing to you. The best way to learn is to go. I think the best investment for you would be a marine radio, I have a $100 Humming bird hand held I got from bass pro. I can talk out to about 5 miles and I always do a radio check before I head out. Learn emergency marine radio procedure, like May Day and Pan Pan. In an emergency always broadcast your problem, # of people on board and most important your location. I take water and frozen 2 litter soda bottles for ice in an emergency they melt into drinking water. You will probably never have a problem but it is best to be prepared,goodluck.


----------



## Neocon (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a radio...but I do need to learn emergency procedures.
Do any of you know a good reference?


----------



## Southbound (Apr 6, 2008)

Neocon,

The Big Reds are at the St Marys jetties  this time of year. You can catch them with live bait but I have been catching them with gulp bait jerkbait. Bring your bass fishing gear.

 Inshore fishing is just like worm fishing for bass.  work structure and/or SMALL tidal creeks coming our of the marsh during outgoing tide.   For more infor PM me

Hope this helps


----------



## SeaNile (Apr 6, 2008)

You can pick up a fishing "Hot Spot" map at the UGA Coastal Extension Station for about 3 bucks. If it is your first time It will be worth the money. I think they are located on the far end on Newcastle Street. Let me know where you are going to launch and I will mail you some drops near by. Just my opinion, but I would stay inside the creeks and rivers in the 16 footer.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 6, 2008)

SeaNile said:


> You can pick up a fishing "Hot Spot" map at the UGA Coastal Extension Station for about 3 bucks. If it is your first time It will be worth the money. I think they are located on the far end on Newcastle Street. Let me know where you are going to launch and I will mail you some drops near by. Just my opinion, but I would stay inside the creeks and rivers in the 16 footer.



I'll second that.  I've fished those jetties and that current really rips through there and it can get too rough for a 16 footer.


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2008)

Neocon said:


> I have a radio...but I do need to learn emergency procedures.
> Do any of you know a good reference?



http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/marcomms/boater.htm


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2008)

Village Creek is a great place to fish but it is tough getting a boat in or out at low tide so plan accordingly.


----------



## How2fish (Apr 7, 2008)

All of this is great advice , I do have one suggestions the first day your fishing limit yourself to fishing the mouths of tidal creeks and stuture along the main body of water, this will give you a better understanding of just how much the tide affects the area you are fishing..going into the backcountry on you first day is a little too adventurous..good luck and let us know how you did..


----------



## crappiecatchin (Apr 8, 2008)

ever thought about Florida? Alot better for small boats. You dont have to travel far from the boat ramp to get to the fish and the tide on a good day only moves about 3.5 feet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't know those waters but I "DO" know that boat!! I've got a J16 and she's my baby! The great thing about that boat is you can go wherever you want to! Fish shallow and take advantage of the boat! I take mine out of the Big Bend in Florida and have a ball! Look for shallow water and fish live bait. You stand a good chance of catching a good Trout! I fished Fripp Island last year in mine and had a good time. I always had a mud minnow out the back of the boat and netted our own shrimp for bait. Head over to the Gulf side and you'd enjoy it even better!! I'll give you 2 words you don't ever want to forget with that boat! EAST RIVER!! I'll give you a hint... It's 15 miles or so south of Tallahassee... 

Just watch the Atlantic Tides.. They can rise and fall in NO TIME!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2008)

First time out hire a guide, it will be money well spent. Ask lots of questions and pay attention.  Do not carry your gps on his boat.


----------



## Neocon (Apr 9, 2008)

Crappie Catchen. This is my wifes beach trip (she loves St. Simmon) I just happen to be bringing my boat along

Thanks for all of the advise guys. I bought a new VHF Radio yesterday and I have read up on the proceedures to use it. 
I have a chart of the area but I am still unsure of the how to deal with the tieds. I'm going to ask the locals plenty of questions before I put in.


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 10, 2008)

I like to fish the mouth of the creeks as the tide falls. . .the bait has to come out and the big fish lie in wait.

Also, the high flat areas can be loaded with flounder, and the fish will hang aronud them as well as the tide falls and the bait has to move off of it.

Put a shrimp or two in the bends of creeks where it is deep and you will catch something.

 I a lures kinda guy, but if this is your first time out use live bait.


I LOVE the st mary's jetties, but since this is your first time out I would avoid...there can be lots of current, traffic, and chop that a beginner might start to freak out about and then do something stupid, esp with a 16 fter.  Once you get the hang of it you can go out first light if it's flat and go from there.


----------

